# Sep 2 2012 los angeles convention center.



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

super show.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

I got your cranka on my bike it's gold plated twisted all the way top to bottom


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Good times bikes and cars going hard for that show!


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good times bikes and cars going hard for that show!


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Gonna try to make it to dis show. Talked to da vato frm Torres empire gunna b a bad ass show


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

David Cervantes said:


> :yes::yes::yes:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes sir gt be there


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats the torrez show yeah.....¿?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

UNIQUES CAR CLUB AND PEDAL CLUB R BUSTING OUT BIG IN L.A.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Thats the torrez show yeah.....¿?


Yea its a Torres show but ain't a qualifyerfor Vegas


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GONNA BE A GOOD ONE!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Yea its a Torres show but ain't a qualifyerfor Vegas


I know its not a sanctioned show, just was wondering if it was straight torrez or torrez/dub show or what.... Know what I mean


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

when i talked to twotons he said it was going to be a torrez and dub show ....


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

got something for everyone coming out "TOVARS"


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> when i talked to twotons he said it was going to be a torrez and dub show ....


I TALKED TO SAM AND ITS MORE OF A LOWRIDER SHOW...THIS TIME THE BOOTHS FOR VENDORS ARE GONNA B ALMOST LIKE THE SEMA SHOWS....2 FLOORS AND BIKES ARE GONNA BE MORE RECOGNIZED THIS YEAR...HOPE ALL THAT IS TRUE!!


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

ITS GOIN TO BE A GUD SHOW THEY WILL BE CASH PAY OUTS AN BEST OF SHOW BELTS .THIS SHOW IS GOIN TO BE THE BEST SHOW THAT HIT *LA*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to make this show.TTT NO BIKE THOUGH


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

this show is way better than lowrider magazine super show in my opinion!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Going to make this show.TTT NO BIKE THOUGH


Stay home....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> this show is way better than lowrider magazine super show in my opinion!


Yup!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> this show is way better than lowrider magazine super show in my opinion!


All indoors and in los angeles.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

cum get u sum said:


> ITS GOIN TO BE A GUD SHOW THEY WILL BE CASH PAY OUTS AN BEST OF SHOW BELTS .THIS SHOW IS GOIN TO BE THE BEST SHOW THAT HIT *LA*


We Will See...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> Yup!!!


WUZ UP MIKE...U READY FOR THIS ONE?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> WUZ UP MIKE...U READY FOR THIS ONE?


What's up!!! I'm ready.Just have to clean my son's bike...This might be the last show for baby step's...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> What's up!!! I'm ready.Just have to clean my son's bike...This might be the last show for baby step's...


Lies


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Lies


he is not lieing im buying the parts


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> he is not lieing im buying the parts


How if I already have them in my posesion lmao jk jk 
I want the breaks


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Hahaha!!! No lies.. Yes the breaks are for sale..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> Hahaha!!! No lies.. Yes the breaks are for sale..


QVO Mike,What Happen with My Training Wheels? Give Me a call..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Post pics of the bike so the bidding wars can start lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> QVO Mike,What Happen with My Training Wheels? Give Me a call..


I'm a man of my word. They are yours..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Post pics of the bike so the bidding wars can start lol


 hahahaha!! I'm not home or I would. Where's Mike? He has picture of everyones bike..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78mc said:


> hahahaha!! I'm not home or I would. Where's Mike? He has picture of everyones bike..


Hey I got pics of everybody's bike to..lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Hey I got pics of everybody's bike to..lol


Hahahaha!!! I take it back.. YOU HAVE EVERYONES BIKE...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> the bidding wars begin


dooooo iiiiiiiiii hheeeeaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr $50. Alright 55 60 65 75 76 do I hear $80 80 right here $90 93 an a 1/4 $96 $100 105....... Do I hear $110 (searching forume) 

YYUUUUUUPPPPPPP 

$110. Do we have $120.....?

Lmao


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> I'm a man of my word ..


 yup


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

78mc said:


> I'm a man of my word. They are yours..


Cool.And as far as your word.Thats a Good Thing alot of People these days.There Word Means Nothing.Thanks Mike...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Cool.And as far as your word.Thats a Good Thing alot of People these days.There Word Means Nothing.Thanks Mike...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> What's up!!! I'm ready.Just have to clean my son's bike...This might be the last show for baby step's...


BABY STEPS 2 FOR 2013 RIGHT?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> What's up!!! I'm ready.Just have to clean my son's bike...This might be the last show for baby step's...


IF THE CRANK ISNT TAKEN LET ME KNOW...I WANT IT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> BABY STEPS 2 FOR 2013 RIGHT?


No Baby Steps 2... My son will be 4 in nov. So he is not a baby anymore. He has been showing it since he was 6 months old. It's time for his next step...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> IF THE CRANK ISNT TAKEN LET ME KNOW...I WANT IT


If I sell it? It will be next year...


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> when i talked to twotons he said it was going to be a torrez and dub show ....


well the truth its mainly lowriders than dub just that dub had just a big display with three cars were there booth set up maybe thats yy


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

cant wait for this show this will be my first time taking out a bike to a supershow but last year i seen the setups for the bike and it was really cool especially in the seperate room they had for the bikes with ac blownin


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

azteca de oro said:


> All indoors and in los angeles.


Are you taking Azteca de Oro or are you taking an other bike?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> Are you taking Azteca de Oro or are you taking an other bike?


We taking my daughters bike .first time out.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok thats cool I was looking forward to check out Azteca but its all good.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Anybody have any bike pre reg let me know. I don't need risk band just the pre reg for Los Angeles super show


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Shaggy's gonna flip the pedal car game!
Again


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Have a good time out there fellas, wish we would make it to rep the pc game.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Zitro881 said:


> Shaggy's gonna flip the pedal car game!
> Again


Every show he changes the game.....


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

96tein said:


> Every show he changes the game.....


The guy don't stop. He's Hella motivated to be the best.
At LA he'll prove that!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Shaggy's gonna flip the pedal car game!
> Again


No you got it wrong a little kid flipped the pedal car in Vegas but now its doing good lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> No you got it wrong a little kid flipped the pedal car in Vegas but now its doing good lol


Thats a true story, it was an unconventional blessing though cause you came back with the P/C even harder then it was last season..


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

96tein said:


> Thats a true story, it was an unconventional blessing though cause you came back with the P/C even harder then it was last season..


Thanks bro wait till u see it in LA did a lil more


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks bro wait till u see it in LA did a lil more


1st place is locked up
Everyone else is battling for 2nd & 3rd


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> 1st place is locked up
> Everyone else is battling for 2nd & 3rd


Lil u now u have it in the bag with jesse's toy


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I THINK THE ONE FROM UNIQUES IS GUNNA WIN...LOL


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Blue94cady said:


> Lil u now u have it in the bag with jesse's toy


Nahh, never happen
For what's it worth you got my vote for PCOTY!!!!
Lol


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

This Saturday All Bikes are welcome


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Zitro881 said:


> 1st place is locked up
> Everyone else is battling for 2nd & 3rd


Its between shaggy and julio that's what I think...both pedalcars very clean


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Hell yeah uniques gots it in the bag! You fellas have some sick ass pc"s


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> Hell yeah uniques gots it in the bag! You fellas have some sick ass pc"s


Thanks homie...your pc is sick too homie.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Hell yeah uniques gots it in the bag! You fellas have some sick ass pc"s


Grasias compa it would of been naice to see u out here

as for my vote i give it to dannys plane


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Roll call what bikes r coming


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Baby Step's


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anybody have the guys number from torres empire that goes to the shows with his vender booth


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Good luck to every body TTMFT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

What day is everyone rolling in??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Friday n Saturday


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good luck hope u guys have fun


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hope ya pre reg might not have luck getting in


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:Fq


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> hope ya pre reg might not have luck getting in


WHY IS THAT???


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm there for sure


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> hope ya pre reg might not have luck getting in


Who needs a pre reg? Selling mine


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ALMOST SHOW TIME N MY BIKE STILL A PROJECT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

see you guys there


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> see you guys there


????? Your going ??????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Fuck	no id never drive that far to try an win a gay ass wrestling belt lol


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Theres people that have drove all the way to arizona for a plaque so why not to LA lol ... see u homies that are going on sunday


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

POISON 831 said:


> Theres people that have drove all the way to arizona for a plaque so why not to LA lol ... see u homies that are going on sunday


True but I aint one of em lol


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> True but I aint one of em lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

How have you been


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha I drove to AZ just to get the fruck out of town for a few lol just so happen to be a show so good excuse to get out..... L.A. Dure why not its half the distance so not so bad of a drive


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Haha I drove to AZ just to get the fruck out of town for a few lol just so happen to be a show so good excuse to get out..... L.A. Dure why not its half the distance so not so bad of a drive


I would tag along if I didnt have to do the show here on sunday


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Az or Sac-Town isn't far.. My clubs only out of state member trailer his car(8 cents) all the way from South Carolina.. 2,400 miles.. Now that is a die hard Lowrider..


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good luck have a safe trip


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

78mc said:


> Az or Sac-Town isn't far.. My clubs only out of state member trailer his car(8 cents) all the way from South Carolina.. 2,400 miles.. Now that is a die hard Lowrider..


Hes one of the best lowrider builders on the east coast in my book


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Drive safe homies, see yall in the morning


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Hes one of the best lowrider builders on the east coast in my book


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> Fuck	no id never drive that far to try an win a gay ass wrestling belt lol


for me its not about the trophy or win its about going out there to repp my club and compete with the best.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Just got back from setting up.. Next to LiL Goodtimes.. GT Edtion has some nice add on's...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

"BLUE GOD" WILL BUST OUT TOMORROW IF GOD LETS THE PAINT COME OUT GOOD!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MR.559 said:


> for me its not about the trophy or win its about going out there to repp my club and compete with the best.


 You & Bullet would go everywhere!!! True Lowriders...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> for me its not about the trophy or win its about going out there to repp my club and compete with the best.


I hear u but after the way one of dudes that work for him acted like a srt8 punk in woodland when he was giving trophys shit he even told raul to grow up an get a car what tipe shit is that lol they lost alot of respect in my book an for my club we started in the streets so that were we have fun hear were u comming from ive done my fair share of traveling


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Hes one of the best lowrider builders on the east coast in my book


???


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Any pix of setting up ????


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Im parked outside this bitch untile they kick me out lol there are about eight other cars infront of me...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

96tein said:


> Im parked outside this bitch untile they kick me out lol there are about eight other cars infront of me...


Damm soo wen is bike set up ??? I see cars alredy inside


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

furby714 said:


> Damm soo wen is bike set up ??? I see cars alredy inside


I dunno, I can tell you my bikes are setting up as soon as my car drives inside the building lol....... I believe baby steps already set up


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

96tein said:


> I dunno, I can tell you my bikes are setting up as soon as my car drives inside the building lol....... I believe baby steps already set up


Dammm i wishh i cud make ittt but doubt itt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Errik im with u on that


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> Errik im with u on that


Wish my bois were here... LoL im bored as shit lurkin craigslist five cars ahead of me its 3:00 a.m. already cleaned the bikes..... Three more boring hours untile I can roll in fml


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

96tein said:


> Wish my bois were here... LoL im bored as shit lurkin craigslist five cars ahead of me its 3:00 a.m. already cleaned the bikes..... Three more boring hours untile I can roll in fml


Any cars behind you?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Two right now, im guessin bikes ?


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks, think imma head on out too


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

See u there


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> I dunno, I can tell you my bikes are setting up as soon as my car drives inside the building lol....... I believe baby steps already set up


Yep. I set up my son's bike yesterday. I was first bike there...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Wish my bois were here... LoL im bored as shit lurkin craigslist five cars ahead of me its 3:00 a.m. already cleaned the bikes..... Three more boring hours untile I can roll in fml


aww lol u will be fine


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hows the line up going.....


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Im tryin to post pics lol stupid phone... Line up is lookin great. Move in goes untile seven tonight... So maybe alot more will roll in. there are atleast 13 p/c and 30 + bikes.... An still going.. Thats just right here where we are set up, lots more on the floor


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice well good luck bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

keep in mine i am not there kevin is sending me these pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Keep them pics coming


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

More pics to follow. My phone sucks an I can not get them to load.... That an im still awake from since yesterday morning... I hate show weekends lol never sleep


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I will have some parts for sale tomorrow. I would post some pictures. But I don't have them on me.. NOS-purple grips(stingray),NOS-blue grips(midget),twisted & D-twist mirrors(round style).PM for 411..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78mc said:


> I will have some parts for sale tomorrow. I would post some pictures. But I don't have them on me.. NOS-purple grips(stingray),NOS-blue grips(midget),twisted & D-twist mirrors(round style).PM for 411..


How much for the grips?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> How much for the grips?


20


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78mc said:


> 20


Can you pm me a pic of both?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Can you pm me a pic of both?


I can tomorrow. I don't have them with me..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm going to have some bike parts for sale as well


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78mc said:


> I can tomorrow. I don't have them with me..


Cool. Thanks bro


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

78mc said:


> I will have some parts for sale tomorrow. I would post some pictures. But I don't have them on me.. NOS-purple grips(stingray),NOS-blue grips(midget),twisted & D-twist mirrors(round style).PM for 411..


Also a D twist license plate holder..


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I WALKED IN TODAY AROUND 4 N DIDNT HAVE TO WAIT IN LINE! DIDNT STRESSED THIS TIME...BUT MY FRAME FELL N IT HAS A DAMN DENT ON ONE OF THE CORNERS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Off to the LA SHOW TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Los Castillo's (Jul 30, 2011)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 534605


 Oh-Wee!!! That's Nice!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 534605


Was up Robert bike looks bad ass brotha...cool to finally meet you homie...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Good show a few heavy hitters...pedal cars came in strong...uniques puttin it down...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't forget that pink trike lol
TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

more pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> more pics


Check back in a few weeks.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats to kevin on best of show!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

a few weeks !!! yea right


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats To "BABY STEPS" 1ST Place In His Category.:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 534605


THOSE RIMS ARE HARD ANY DETAILED PICS :thumbsup:
:bowrofl:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrates everyone.. Drive safe dee yall next show


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

I FOUND THIS PIC


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Congrats to kevin on best of show!


X2 congrats!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> X2 congrats!


nice handelbars


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> nice handelbars


Thanks.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> THOSE RIMS ARE HARD ANY DETAILED PICS :thumbsup:
> :bowrofl:


So if every part on this bike came from azteca de oro, does that mean there's no more azteca de oro?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Congrats To "BABY STEPS" 1ST Place In His Category.:thumbsup:


Thanks bro..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> So if every part on this bike came from azteca de oro, does that mean there's no more azteca de oro?


No. Will be out next year with some up grades...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca the oro be back 2013 in full display.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

96tein said:


> Congrates everyone.. Drive safe dee yall next show


CONGRATS ON UR WINS BRO!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

ONLY PICS I TOOK...LEFT MY CAMERA IN THE TRUCK


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

THANK'S TORRES EMPIRE FOR A GREAT SHOW IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU SAM CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEARS SHOW . BEST OF FRIENDS Bike Club had a blast.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

TOVARS CAME OUT STRONG


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

96tein said:


> Congrates everyone.. Drive safe dee yall next show


Congrats Hellboy on your win. Well deserved
It's was an absolute pleasure meeting you and hanging out the entire weekend
You were honorary Uniques for the weekend!
Lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Zitro881 said:


> Congrats Hellboy on your win. Well deserved
> It's was an absolute pleasure meeting you and hanging out the entire weekend
> You were honorary Uniques for the weekend!
> Lol


I had a blast, uniques brought there A game for sure. Mad props to all you guys


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

MR.GM84 said:


> I FOUND THIS PIC


elite has the best paintjobs


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

lowridersfinest said:


> elite has the best paintjobs


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

MR.GM84 said:


> THOSE RIMS ARE HARD ANY DETAILED PICS :thumbsup:
> :bowrofl:


got best paint .


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Was up Robert bike looks bad ass brotha...cool to finally meet you homie...


 x2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


azteca de oro said:


> got best paint .


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> got best paint .


congrats bro


----------



## TAVO!L (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## TAVO!L (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## TAVO!L (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Clown Confusion said:


>


That display is crazy!!! :worship: ... Is this the same toy story pedal car that was knocked over at the LV super show last year?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


> That display is crazy!!! :worship: ... Is this the same toy story pedal car that was knocked over at the LV super show last year?


nope, shaggys PC is the one that got knocked off the display in vegas last year. This car and display is bad ass tho no doubt about that


----------

